# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- FT Optometrist needed in southeast Phoenix

## MichaelGuessford

*Full-time Optometrist needed to float between two medical Optometry practices in the southeast suburbs of Phoenix. No Saturdays!*
*Doctor will split time between 2 locations that are 21-min drive apart.*
Located just southeast of Phoenix and within the city's metropolitan area in Maricopa County lies the beautiful town of Gilbert, Arizona. Gilbert is set in Arizona's "Valley of the Sun" and is found minutes away from the rocky San Tan Mountains. With a median age of 33.9, Gilbert is an ideal place for young professionals and families to call home since it has the environment and workforce to support the growth of business and industry. Considered to be one of *the best places to live in Arizona* and named among the *top-ranked places in the country to call home* by Money Magazines 2020-21 Best Places to Live rankings, Gilbert is an excellent place to live.
*Key highlights of the practice:*

Well-established Full-Scope Optometry practiceLumenis Optima IPL, Heidelberg OCT, OptomapPatient base covers ages 3 to 100
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

Good balance of pathology and general eye examsCo-manage Cataracts, LASIK, Glaucoma, and Macular DegenerationSee 2 patients per hourEHR – CrystalTech assistanceWork Mon-Fri – No Saturdays!
*Salary & Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

$120K - $140K + Production BonusBenefits include medical, dental, vision, 401K, malpractice, association dues, license, PTO, sick days
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: AZ-KM-4531-1122
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

